# First Attempt



## jayace (Oct 14, 2018)

So after much procrastination I finally got around to smoking my first batch of cheese.
1.2 lbs each of old cheddar, mozzarella, jalapeno monteray jack and about 1/2 a pound of plain monteray jack.

Used my 12" A-Maze-N tube, apple pellets and smoked it for 2.5 hours. Outside air temp was around 45 degrees and I keep my smoker in the shade to be safe. I have an LG700.

It's in the fridge uncovered until tomorrow night then I'll vacuum seal them and put them out of site until mid November.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 14, 2018)

Good color change. Apple works well on cheese


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 15, 2018)

Looks good to me. I just finished my second batch of the season yesterday. 

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 15, 2018)

The color looks real good.  Pretty sure you've got some great smoke flavor there.
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2018)

Your cheese looks great!
I can't wait until we get some cooler weather down here!
Al


----------



## jayace (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks guys, will post an update when it comes time to sample


----------

